# Ex tugger: New MH purchased 2008 bessacar e495



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

can anyone tell me the best tyre and correct size for a bessacar E495.also best place to put a spare wheel as only has inflation kit

Thanks for any help


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

It might help if you told us what tyres you have on the van at the moment.

Also, what are your maximum axle weights. This will determine what load rating you need for the tyres. See http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf

After that, you can either have specific tyres produced for the campervan market or those used by white van man. The choice is yours. A low noise rating might be advantageous. If you are not going to use much in winter conditions then most will suffice (ie. summer tyres).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also if it has the Alko chassis or the proper base vehicle one.


----------



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks see my reply to Harry hymer it has a fiat x2/50 chasis


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No reply showing bessie534. You have only made 2 posts. 
We need to know size of wheels and weight allowed per axle, or take it to the weigh bridge and weight front axle then whole vehicle. Do you want summer tyres or all weather tyres.

cabby


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Bessie534 said:


> Thanks see my reply to Harry hymer it has a fiat x2/50 chasis


What reply? - I see nothing.

So the chassis is on a Fiat X250. Does it have leaf springs on the back axle or something else. If it has leaf springs then it is the standard Fiat chassis and you should be able to purchase a spare wheel carrier for it.

If it is an Alco chassis (torsion bar suspension) then it depends on the chassis configuration at the back whether it will accept a spare wheel carrier.


----------



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Sorry to all*

not done this before so bear with me I will get the hang of it hopefully
The MH has only 8000 miles so worried about sidewalls as it has stood since 2010'.the tyres are continental 225/75R/16 C the axle maximums are front 2100 Rear2400. Travelling to Spain but a bit worried.
I am trying to cost carrier and wheel as well and costs are £500 for carrier from swift and the I'm is£258 and tyre is about £150

Is there a cheaper way as if I need new tyres as well that will be another £600

Chassis has leaf springs

Can't understand why there is no spare wheel it seems mad

Any comments welcome
Thx john


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I've just bought Continental Vanco 2 225x75x16 load 118 for £94 each (plus £15 for fitting). You'll pay much more for Vanco Camper tyres but they only have a max load rating of 116 which is just about ok for a rear axle load of 2400kg.

I run close to 2400kg on the back axle (carry a scooter) so got the higher load rating. Some tyre experts say you should only run at 90% of the tyre load rating. 

I bought a secondhand spare wheel and rim for £80. I keep this in the MH garage so no need for a spare wheel carrier. 

The price quoted for the spare wheel carrier looks a bit on the high side. You might find something cheaper on ebay. 

Food for thought :wink2:


----------



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Thanks for your help*

Clearly I have a lot to learn here,so thanks for the advice. I don't have a garage as the Bessacar e495 has the u shape lounge at the back so will have to find a carrier,

Sadly when I bought the MH I thought it was just a matter of getting a tow bar and a scooter rack on the back.Now it turns out after reading all these blogs that I can't do it because of the length of the overhang from the back wheels and this will effect the steering etc (yet I have seen a one exactly like mine with a rack for sale on the net) So now I can only opt for a trailer it seems.

Any way thanks Harry for taking the time to help this frustrated rookie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bessie534 said:


> Thanks see my reply to Harry hymer it has a fiat x2/50 chasis


Hmm, could still be Alco, it's best to actually look under the van, and don't buy the Swift one if you can help it, way too expensive.


----------



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks had a look under the MH definitely has leaf springs. In terms of carrier don't know whether to go for one where wheel sits underneath in a cradle type of frame or the one which seems to attach to the centre hole and wind up on a wire cable

Any thoughts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The wire ones are best I believe the cradle type is for the pre 06 modles only.

Not sure about the one linked to, as they did a recall as the orignals were thought to be unsafe, so it might be worth ringing the fiat Duacto main dealer and asking if the recall has been done for your van, you might end up with a free one.

Look at this too


----------



## Bessie534 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Kevin

Sounds like a good idea,I will ring the fiat dealerships to see what they suggest.not sure they will give me a free one as they will probably be aware the 2008 Model did not have one to begin with. However worth a try and thanks for the heads up on the recall.

Cheers

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I only get called that when I'm in serious trouble and by a judge.


Might be a good idea not to mention you've never had one, they most likely just go by the reg No, and if it's not on their computer as being done, less said the better, they get a paid by Fiat to do the job so they probably will just do it, but obviously that's not 100% certain, if that fails get the Ebay one.


----------

